# Galaxy nexus resell value



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this here but I'm wanting to know this.I upgraded to the GS3 and have my galaxy nexus I want to sell locally or on the internet.I bought it brand new on launch day and have had a screen protector on it since day one as well as a case since day one.The screen itself has no blemishes or anything on it what so ever and the phone itself is in great condition.32gb Verizon I would be selling the phone and the case which is the incipico one Verizon sells at the store.soft inner case then the harder shell one.just seeing if any of you guys have sold yours recently and for how much because I don't want to rob myself out of money.Mods if this is not allowed please delete then.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't sell it.. This phone
Is epic.. Just add it to your collection... Ill never get rid of mine ever!!!!! Latest aosp at all times for at least the foreseeable future!! Selling is just a waste
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont want to trust me.However im in a bind now for $$$ (Personal Reasons)


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> I dont want to trust me.However im in a bind now for $$$ (Personal Reasons)


Look at eBay and swappa.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Right now you're probably looking at around $200 if you have some accessories.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

DrPepperLives said:


> Right now you're probably looking at around $200 if you have some accessories.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think you're being really optimistic on the value , you can pick one up frequently for $50, sometimes $.01 from Amazon, radio shack, and several other sites . If you're thinking about someone wanting to keep their unlimited data buying it, why would they when it's three updates behind , and you can find a used s3, that specs out better in every way, for around $250 , as the of my friends have in the last month. Both devices will have to run a custom Rom to be on the latest, and from what I've seen and heard, the s3 is cake to root and flash. Also have to factor in the hassle of having to ask Verizon's "permission"to add a phone to your account that you didn't buy from them, hoping the seller didn't get the device blacklisted,etc. I hope the o.p. gets as much as possible from it , but my personal opinion is that he's not going to see $200 , unless one of the accessories is a second phone.
A better solution for generating cash would be to sell the s3 & go back to the gnex.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

acras said:


> I think you're being really optimistic on the value , you can pick one up frequently for $50, sometimes $.01 from Amazon, radio shack, and several other sites . If you're thinking about someone wanting to keep their unlimited data buying it, why would they when it's three updates behind , and you can find a used s3, that specs out better in every way, for around $250 , as the of my friends have in the last month. Both devices will have to run a custom Rom to be on the latest, and from what I've seen and heard, the s3 is cake to root and flash. Also have to factor in the hassle of having to ask Verizon's "permission"to add a phone to your account that you didn't buy from them, hoping the seller didn't get the device blacklisted,etc. I hope the o.p. gets as much as possible from it , but my personal opinion is that he's not going to see $200 , unless one of the accessories is a second phone.
> A better solution for generating cash would be to sell the s3 & go back to the gnex.


This is why it's best to look before replying. 
http://swappa.com/buy/samsung-galaxy-nexus-verizon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I'm going to ask $280 to start then see how it goes from there.thanks all for your answers.means Alot

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

acras said:


> I think you're being really optimistic on the value , you can pick one up frequently for $50, sometimes $.01 from Amazon, radio shack, and several other sites . If you're thinking about someone wanting to keep their unlimited data buying it, why would they when it's three updates behind , and you can find a used s3, that specs out better in every way, for around $250 , as the of my friends have in the last month. Both devices will have to run a custom Rom to be on the latest, and from what I've seen and heard, the s3 is cake to root and flash. Also have to factor in the hassle of having to ask Verizon's "permission"to add a phone to your account that you didn't buy from them, hoping the seller didn't get the device blacklisted,etc. I hope the o.p. gets as much as possible from it , but my personal opinion is that he's not going to see $200 , unless one of the accessories is a second phone.
> A better solution for generating cash would be to sell the s3 & go back to the gnex.


 I dunno... Have you checked ebay? 200 easy. When I sold my first one two months ago I got 300 easy. GSM model goes for more. The thing I think you're missing is that the prices you are quoting are with contract. Ebay is without contract thus much more money.

EDIT: Also where have you seen a gs3 for under 300 minus on contract? I'm asking because if that was the case I'd hit one up quick. I have yet to see one below 300 or 350.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

akellar is my hero


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

acras said:


> I think you're being really optimistic on the value , you can pick one up frequently for $50, sometimes $.01 from Amazon, radio shack, and several other sites . If you're thinking about someone wanting to keep their unlimited data buying it, why would they when it's three updates behind , and you can find a used s3, that specs out better in every way, for around $250 , as the of my friends have in the last month. Both devices will have to run a custom Rom to be on the latest, and from what I've seen and heard, the s3 is cake to root and flash. Also have to factor in the hassle of having to ask Verizon's "permission"to add a phone to your account that you didn't buy from them, hoping the seller didn't get the device blacklisted,etc. I hope the o.p. gets as much as possible from it , but my personal opinion is that he's not going to see $200 , unless one of the accessories is a second phone.
> A better solution for generating cash would be to sell the s3 & go back to the gnex.


lol @ $50 or $0.01. He isn't a salesman trying to sell someone and upgrade with a new contract. He is selling it off contract used which will yield anywhere from $150-$200 as stated above.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

akellar said:


> This is why it's best to look before replying.
> http://swappa.com/bu...y-nexus-verizon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm not trying to piss on anyone's parade, I looked on Craigslist in my area and saw a couplefor sale around $170, which means they'll take$150 or a little less . Like I said, if the op can get that,I hope he does . I may have worded my previous response poorly as I was surprised t hat someone would pay that much, when two of my friends have picked up the s3 off of Craigslist for under $260 , actually in the last two and a half months , one paid $240 and one paid $255, both meet the seller at the local Verizon store to verify everything was ok before handing over money. Sincerely , best of luck op , I hope you get what your asking.


----------



## laur3nnewm4n (Nov 8, 2011)

This is just me, but I'd list it on Swappa for $260 with the case and charger // Ebay I'd start it at $175 and have a $220 reserve // Craigslist, I'd go with $280 and go down to $260 if they try to negotiate.

You can always re-list it on Ebay or Swappa for a lower price if you don't sell it the first time.


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

Craigs list is probably your best bet of you live in a populated area. You can ask 200 but you'll probably get talk down to 175 to 150

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

acras said:


> I think you're being really optimistic on the value , you can pick one up frequently for $50, sometimes $.01 from Amazon, radio shack, and several other sites . If you're thinking about someone wanting to keep their unlimited data buying it, why would they when it's three updates behind , and you can find a used s3, that specs out better in every way, for around $250 , as the of my friends have in the last month. Both devices will have to run a custom Rom to be on the latest, and from what I've seen and heard, the s3 is cake to root and flash. Also have to factor in the hassle of having to ask Verizon's "permission"to add a phone to your account that you didn't buy from them, hoping the seller didn't get the device blacklisted,etc. I hope the o.p. gets as much as possible from it , but my personal opinion is that he's not going to see $200 , unless one of the accessories is a second phone.
> A better solution for generating cash would be to sell the s3 & go back to the gnex.


I've never had any problem adding a phone that I didn't buy from Verizon. I've been with them for 10 years. What are you referring to by this?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> I've never had any problem adding a phone that I didn't buy from Verizon. I've been with them for 10 years. What are you referring to by this?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I mean if you buy the phone from someone who didn't pay their bill , or otherwise broke tos, then the esn(?) Comes up bad on their system and you can't activate , while I'm sure plenty of people don't care or worry about that , it is a factor I would count into what I would be willing to pay, unless I verified with Verizon before exchanging money . I'm not trying to start an argument, just giving an explanation of my opinion to the member that asked me for it.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

acras said:


> I mean if you buy the phone from someone who didn't pay their bill , or otherwise broke tos, then the esn(?) Comes up bad on their system and you can't activate , while I'm sure plenty of people don't care or worry about that , it is a factor I would count into what I would be willing to pay, unless I verified with Verizon before exchanging money . I'm not trying to start an argument, just giving an explanation of my opinion to the member that asked me for it.


Buy from swappa and this isn't an issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

I gave my wife my Gnex when I upgraded to the GS3. I missed it so much I bought a used one on eBay. I love being able to switch back and forth and find myself using my Gnex more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

No one said he had to sell it to a smart shopper. As long as its not a dead phone I see no problems charging 200+ for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

For reference I sold my Mint VZW Nexus for $225 w/case and cables. It was absolutely mint though. Honestly without accessories or not in mint condition you would be hardpressed to get 220 for it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Doc Cause (Aug 29, 2012)

dutchy716 said:


> I gave my wife my Gnex when I upgraded to the GS3. I missed it so much I bought a used one on eBay. I love being able to switch back and forth and find myself using my Gnex more.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Really? What do you like about the nexus over the s3? Just curious...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

Doc Cause said:


> Really? What do you like about the nexus over the s3? Just curious...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I run ASOP on my Gnex obviously and run TW on my S3. There is too many bugs right now on ASOP Roms on the S3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Kevin3328 said:


> Don't sell it.. This phone
> Is epic.. Just add it to your collection... Ill never get rid of mine ever!!!!! Latest aosp at all times for at least the foreseeable future!! Selling is just a waste
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Exactly! My GNex is going in the collection with my Original Droid & Droid X. I also have my first smartphones in the collection. WinMo Samsungs i700, i730 & i760.

Phones that weren't worthy. Droid Incredible, Droid 2G, Droid Pro, Droid Bionic, Droid RAZR, International Galaxy S3. If I can't hold onto them for close to 6 months, they are not worthy.

Some day I'll have a nice wooden/glass frame made to hold my phones. I'm a GEEK, I know!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Doc Cause said:


> Really? What do you like about the nexus over the s3? Just curious...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


IMO, I would rather have the latest software & published source code, than the latest hardware. Some things don't work properly with AOSP on the S3, because source has not been released & it makes mods hard for devs (edit: or even just getting everything to work properly). You don't have to worry about that with Nexus devices (for the most part).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you like touchwiz/sense/blur and can live with it for however long you own a phone with an outdated Android OS version, buy whatever phone you like the best regardless of software. Some people truly value x feature or y hardware more than anything else and those are the phones for them.

if you like non-buggy AOSP and the latest Android OS, but maybe not the hardware you like or features, then there's only one choice, Nexus.

The only group I don't get are the people that complain about AOSP not working perfect on a non-AOSP phone. I mean if it mattered that much (like can't live with touchwiz/sense/blur/etc), the choice was pretty simple before making the purchase what not to get. Buying a non AOSP phone on the notion that AOSP will run amazingly stable and fast eventually on it is just kind of a naive thing to do.

Android is about choices. May not like all the choices, but it's far better than being locked into one choice (well a few if you count storage sizes on a certain other phone/mobile os).

Verizon resale values overall are never as good as GSM ones, unfortunately.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

VZW Nexus is going for around $150 here in ND


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

You'll probably be able to get around $200 for it with accessories. It might sell for a little more on ebay or swappa, but you gotta pay fees/shipping.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I put it on Facebook so far.my city has a buy sell trade site.Getting ready to put it on ebay and swappa.The screen is in mint condition.the phone itself is in excellent to mint condition, just bought a $35 brand new incipio soft/hard shell case, wall/usb charger.I'm asking $300 on my Facebook try.I know on eBay I won't get that much but with the fees they charge I want to try to get $250 minimum.I'll update this once I get it sold.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I never sold it but I gave it to my wife as an upgrade.She had the Motorola droid pro.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Droidx316 said:


> Well I never sold it but I gave it to my wife as an upgrade.She had the Motorola droid pro.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Nice upgrade for her. I've had the droid2 global, droid x and played with the pro. AOSP Jelly Bean > Gingerblur all day.


----------



## carpenter77 (Jan 1, 2012)

That stinks. Want to sell mine soon to justify paying full price to keep my verizon unlimited

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

carpenter77 said:


> That stinks. Want to sell mine soon to justify paying full price to keep my verizon unlimited
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It just depends on how careful you were with your phone, and what accessories come with it.

I sold my Gnex for $260 a week ago with 2 extended batteries and a case...also sold my Droid X with the essentials pack and some cases with 2 extended batteries for $160 a couple of days ago.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

carpenter77 said:


> That stinks. Want to sell mine soon to justify paying full price to keep my verizon unlimited
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There's another way to keep your unlimited ... without the need of full price being paied.. its a loophole


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm going to be selling two Verizon Toro Galaxy Nexus devices within the next two or three weeks. I figure I'll sell them for $175 each. Both of the phones are in nearly perfect condition. Both have cases so they have no physical damage. Both of them will have unlocked bootloaders, rooted, and pre-loaded with TWRP and CyanogenMod version M3.

If anyone wants it, they will be listed on Swappa,com in a couple of weeks. Just as soon as I get my hands on the new Galaxy S4.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

trparky said:


> I'm going to be selling two Verizon Toro Galaxy Nexus devices within the next two or three weeks. I figure I'll sell them for $175 each. Both of the phones are in nearly perfect condition. Both have cases so they have no physical damage. Both of them will have unlocked bootloaders, rooted, and pre-loaded with TWRP and CyanogenMod version M3.
> 
> If anyone wants it, they will be listed on Swappa,com in a couple of weeks. Just as soon as I get my hands on the new Galaxy S4.


If I were you I'd return them to stock, and lock the bootloader. I've read a lot of stories where people can't activate the phone for the first time when it's not on stock Verizon software. If the phones are in as good as shape as you're making them seem to be, you should be able to get more than $175 a piece, at least $200 each.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, then I will fastboot them back to pure stock. I will certainly try selling them at $200 but if they don't go for that price, I'll lower the price (obviously).


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

dnyor93 said:


> There's another way to keep your unlimited ... without the need of full price being paied.. its a loophole


Why bother posting that there is a loophole without posting what it is?


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

acras said:


> I think you're being really optimistic on the value , you can pick one up frequently for $50, sometimes $.01 from Amazon, radio shack, and several other sites . If you're thinking about someone wanting to keep their unlimited data buying it, why would they when it's three updates behind , and you can find a used s3, that specs out better in every way, for around $250 , as the of my friends have in the last month. Both devices will have to run a custom Rom to be on the latest, and from what I've seen and heard, the s3 is cake to root and flash. Also have to factor in the hassle of having to ask Verizon's "permission"to add a phone to your account that you didn't buy from them, hoping the seller didn't get the device blacklisted,etc. I hope the o.p. gets as much as possible from it , but my personal opinion is that he's not going to see $200 , unless one of the accessories is a second phone.
> A better solution for generating cash would be to sell the s3 & go back to the gnex.


I don't think vzw would care where you got a phone from as long as its legit. They already own you for 2 years so they don't care.
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

dnyor93 said:


> Something about having a dumb phone on your plan or something i can't remember exactly.
> 
> [EDIT]
> Or two plans one plan you use to take the upgrades then swap phones amongst the accounts or plans . Could also be a combination of the two.


----------



## comk4ver (Feb 28, 2013)

I bought a galaxy nexus from eBay with a screen that had a single crack on it no accessories for $125. I'm sure you can get more if you throw in some goodies. I didn't have any trouble activating the phone and that was me coming from a droid X. Keep your sim card though. As far as the loophole goes you don't need it anymore with the device payment plan. Plenty of other posts to direct you on the loophole to keep your unlimited data and get a subsidized phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just sold mine on Swappa for $165 with only an extended battery.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------

